# pink cancer ribbon



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

hiya has anyone done the pink ribbons they use for cancer?I got asked to make some for a golf tourney for cancer and want to make sure I dont get in trouble for selling them.I cant imagine I would.I see ribbons on cars of all colors.any ideas?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't imagine it being a copyright infringement of ANY kind and I'm happy to design one for you and anyone else who needs it... unless someone else here already has one to share? I assume you want it in all one color or do you want me to design it using pink as the main color and, perhaps, crystal as a shadow for the interior fold of the ribbon? 

Moderators... if this request and my response are in violation of the "no file sharing" rule... please just delete the post. I thought that maybe it falls outside the guidelines?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

sandy thats nice to offer,I had used the ribbon in the studio clipart ,already designed and i actually have 12 made.came out great,just wanted to ask if I could do it and not get in trouble.I can tell you I have been struggling with a couple other design issues,Ill pm you so not to bore the masses.Eric


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Those of us in embroidery do these kinds of ribbons all of the time without problems.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I was told by an IP Attorney when I went in for a free consultation that the ribbons were public domain. This was 3 years ago. I make the red Aids ribbon and the pink Cancer ribbon on a regular basis. I also make some of the other colors when asked.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Leg cramps said:


> .....I can tell you I have been struggling with a couple other design issues,Ill pm you so not to bore the masses.Eric


Hey Eric,

No questions are ever boring in my opinion. 
And if someone finds a thread, post or question boring then they can just skip over them & choose not to read. 

What design issues are you struggling with?
Posting in public might help someone who is struggling w/ the same thing. 
(hint hint....maybe me, since I am a fellow KNK studio user)


IF it is concerning the KNK studio then maybe you can ask/post it over in your cool Groove-E thread?

(I think that there might be a KNK studio thread around here somewhere as well....? SandyM???)


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Thats great! im full steam ahead then!


----------

